# WC III in 1680x1050?



## Cannibal Corpse (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

wollt mal wissen, ob es inzwischen nen Patch oder so gibt, wo man Warcraft III in 1680x1050, also für 22" zocken kann?

Max ist ja mom 1280Pixel.

Habe schon lange gegoogelt, finde aber nix im web?
Oder kann man es irgendwie selbst einstellen?

THX


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. Dezember 2008)

Welcome to the Widescreen Gaming Forum

wenns da nicht is gehts auch net oder nur mit fix welchen die page auch zur verfügung stellt.

mfg


----------



## ForgottenRealm (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi 

Geht meines Wissens nach nicht. Entweder wird das Bild gestreckt, oder du stellst im Treiber die automatische Skalierung aus, auf festes Seitenverhältnis.


----------



## JimBeam (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi, du musst das direkt in der registry umstellen.

nach "HKEY_CURRENT_USER > Software > Blizzard Entertainment > Warcraft III > Video" gehen

rechtsklick -> ändern -> dezimal
resheight = 1680
reswidth = 1050

//Edit: danach nichts mehr in den ingame Videoeinstellungen ändern, da sonst die Auflösung in der Registry wieder überschrieben wird.
//Edit2: nochwas, du hast dann keine echten 1680x1050 sondern die Auflösung wird nur skaliert, ich selber habe auch einen Breitbildschirm mit 1680x1050 hab aber bei WC3 1280x1024 eingestellt, ist aber Gewöhnungssache denk ich.


----------

